# Canvas Wraps



## Parago (Apr 18, 2008)

I wanted to get some input as to where you order your gallery canvas wraps from. I've had good experiences with Millers and one bad experience with the folks at cutekidcanvas.com (no idea who their actual printer is, but the wrap was a POS, excuse my French) and I wanted to hear some more suggestions. 
I know there's a place that exclusively prints canvas wraps but I can't find their name, I think I saw their ad in 'Digital Photographer' or 'Professional Photographer', I don't remember.

What experiences have you had, who can you recommend and who would you think I should stay away from?

I have this image of a little bridesmaid I want on a fairly large wrap so I really need to be sure I'm getting a good result..


----------



## *Mike* (Apr 18, 2008)

Simply Canvas is an awesome company.  We use them for all of our wraps...  Oh, and they're exclusive to professionals, which is nice.  )


----------



## Bthornton (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree simply canvas is the best! Always happy with the work they do .


----------



## Parago (Apr 19, 2008)

Sweet, thanks guys! I love their floating canvas idea. I'll definitely check them out.


----------



## Saint-Brown (Apr 20, 2008)

Does anyone know what there pricing is like?  How much for 8x10's 11x14's etc.  I don't want to sign up with every shop that's out there.


----------



## Bthornton (Apr 20, 2008)

Saint-Brown said:


> Does anyone know what there pricing is like? How much for 8x10's 11x14's etc. I don't want to sign up with every shop that's out there.


Here's some of their standard size prices for streched canvas:
8x10 Stretched Canvas​$48.2511x14 Stretched Canvas​$60.5016x20 Stretched Canvas​$88.5016x24 Stretched Canvas​$99.7518x24 Stretched Canvas​$108.7520x24 Stretched Canvas​$117.7520x30 Stretched Canvas​$139.0024x30 Stretched Canvas​$159.2524x36 Stretched Canvas​$185.0030x40 Stretched Canvas​$243.2540x60 Stretched Canvas​$420.00


----------



## *Mike* (Apr 20, 2008)

Umm... Publicly posting price lists is almost always a direct violation of vendor agreements.  It's usually a much better idea to drop someone a private message.


----------



## Saint-Brown (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks bthornton for the info and thanks *Mike* for info and "best practices"

There prices definatly sound reasonable and it sounds like they do good work, I will have to check them out myself.


----------



## chinpokojed (Apr 20, 2008)

I do art reproduction professionally and our company has started offering our printing services. Competitive pricing and literally only the best materials go into our work.  

http://www.gallerystreet.com


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 21, 2008)

*Mike* said:


> Umm... Publicly posting price lists is almost always a direct violation of vendor agreements.



Huh?  Why?

I've NEVER heard this.

-Pete


----------



## Parago (Apr 21, 2008)

Christie Photo said:


> Huh?  Why?
> 
> I've NEVER heard this.
> 
> -Pete



Well, I don't know either, but I'm guessing there's a reason why they don't publicly display their prices.


----------



## Christina VanGinkel (Apr 21, 2008)

To answer the first question. be sure to check out Pixel2Canvas...they offer beautiful work...each canvas comes finished, sealed across the back, all hanging material included and overall top quality work.

As for not posting prices, for professional accounts, this is so the average customer cannot see what the pros are paying...some people just see the price of the finished print, be it a canvas or a photo print, and they do not understand all the work and overhead that goes into the finished piece. I have actually had someone quote me a price that they felt was 'fair' for my work, as they said they 'knew' what it cost to print...never mind the hours I put into the piece long before it would head off to the printer. 

Many companies do post that it is agaisnt their policy for prices to be listed publicly in any online or printed matter, beyond what they personally give approval for.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 21, 2008)

Several album companies have a similar policy.  To get their price list, you have to sign up 'as a professional' and you have to be approved.  

The idea being that they don't want people looking up what the actual cost is and figuring out your mark-up.


----------



## Bthornton (Apr 21, 2008)

*Mike* said:


> Umm... Publicly posting price lists is almost always a direct violation of vendor agreements. It's usually a much better idea to drop someone a private message.


 
Your right I should know better.
Was not thinking just had it on my desktop and grabbed it.
Take me out behind the barn and shoot me.


----------



## Mesoam (Apr 21, 2008)

i know right??? lighten up people...

and FYI WHCC offers canvas wraps



Bthornton said:


> Take me out behind the barn and shoot me.


----------



## Parago (Apr 21, 2008)

Mesoam said:


> i know right??? lighten up people...
> 
> and FYI WHCC offers canvas wraps



A lot of companies offer canvas wraps - I was wondering about individual experiences.


----------



## chinpokojed (Apr 25, 2008)

Parago - I just noticed you're in Atlanta too, shoot me a PM if you want to swing by our studio and take a tour.


----------



## 3of11 (May 2, 2008)

My friend who got me interested in photography swears by Whitehouse Printing.  She says that their quality is awesome.


----------



## Parago (May 3, 2008)

chinpokojed said:


> Parago - I just noticed you're in Atlanta too, shoot me a PM if you want to swing by our studio and take a tour.



Oh sweet, thanks. I might do that.


----------

